# It just keeps getting BIGGER and more DANGEROUS! (Yellowstone)



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any more dangerous....scientists find THIS:

Yellowstone supervolcano eruptions were even bigger than we thought - CSMonitor.com

Damn glad I live well south of a potential ash cloud in Florida! Sayonarra all you folks living north of I-40! :-?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The eruption will hit along with a strong polar express coming out of the arctic circle through Canada. Forcing all the debris and ash cloud into the southern states saving the heart land. Good bye Florida.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol ^^ sayonara geriatric state!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

*sniff* my I know a number 'snow birds'.....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> *sniff* my I know a number 'snow birds'.....


I hear ya! Most of the bertan's I know head to Arizona, Yuma, Phoenix!!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Florida will be under water before this happens. Guess I could take a boat ride south to miss the clouds

1895gunner


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If it happens in my lifetime, and I'm still in SA, according to their maps I should be ok.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a front row seat, if it blows I'm pretty sure I would be going out in a pyroclastic cloud of ash. Extra crispy!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everything west of me will be an arid wasteland.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Everything west of me will be an arid wasteland.


Hopefully south of you too. I'm sick of the humidity.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The good news is that it will fix global warming


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

On the other hand, anybody who believes in Noah & Genesis & all that stuff can discount this information entirely... because there certainly were not 12 Yellowstone level eruptions anywhere on the planet in recorded history... Yellowstone makes Krakatoa look like a firecracker going off in comparison, and Mt. St. Helens look like somebody striking a match. 

There hasn't been ONE Yellowstone sized eruption in recorded history.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I was in the path of the ash plume from Mt. St. Helens it was an eye opening experience and not one I'm eager to repeat. I'm about 300 miles west of Yellowstone so if it does violently erupt I'd probably have just about enough time to KMA good by.


----------

